# Question About My Electric Pressure Cooker



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

Pressure Cookers aren't new to me, but I recently bought an Electric Multi-Cooker.  It came with a metal rack insert with legs about 1 - 2 inches high.  When I cooked a pot roast in it I put carrots and onion in the pan, topped with the seared roast and added 1 cup of beef broth.  Should I have used the rack to keep the roast above the broth?  It turned out perfect the way I did it and when I used the stove top cooker the meat always sat in the broth.  Maybe the rack is for one of the other functions, such as the slow cooker.  The instruction booklet didn't say.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

Never mind.  LOL  That rack DID NOT come with the pressure cooker.  I don't even want to talk about it!!  LOL


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Never mind.  LOL  That rack DID NOT come with the pressure cooker.  I don't even want to talk about it!!  LOL




 Thanks for my belly laugh of the day. Sure you don't want to talk about it? Although I can't stop laughing,  I could still use more cheering up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Never mind.  LOL  That rack DID NOT come with the pressure cooker.  I don't even want to talk about it!!  LOL



Oopsy!  

Hard to figure out what part goes with what appliance, I totally get that!  Been there, done that, and will do it again....


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 19, 2013)

It reminds me of when my husband puts something together and there are parts left over!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2013)

lopsided grin here, thanks for the laugh...


----------



## CraigC (Nov 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> It reminds me of when my husband puts something together and there are parts left over!


 
That is because there were extra parts!


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

CraigC said:


> That is because there were extra parts!



Oddly enough, that is very true Craig. One Christmas I bought my daughter a kitchen set. Stove, fridge, etc. I got it all together after reading the directions thoroughly. At the end of the last page, there was a note in bold print. "We have included extra nuts and bolts incase you should drop any. You did not make a mistake and put it together wrong." 

Gotta love a company like that!


----------

